# How many babies does it take...?



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Question: How many babies does it take to fill up a washtub, underneath a heatlamp, in the winter??

Answer: Five...very tightly packed sardine-goat babies!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol! must be comfy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG! That is something else....and I had to look and count twice to see 5 babies! ADORABLE


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I love that pic! That's a pic worth framing!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Goats proving what seems impossible, is possible, and very comfy too! Love the pic in black and white too. :thumbup:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Had to fix it to blk/white because everything was red, due to the heat lamp!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

That is so DARN cute-and I bet they are warm!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats adorable!! Mine do that with flipped-over laundry bins (the large ones), we cut a hole in the side and it acts as a playhouse for them. One time 15 babies came out of one, I don't know how they do it lol That is just adorable!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

4hmama said:


> Had to fix it to blk/white because everything was red, due to the heat lamp! :wink:


 :doh: But I'll still go with the idea that you're a very artistic person!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man how cute! Smart little things huddling together like that!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hahaha too cute! Smart little babies!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWW  

That is just too cute!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, wow! How adorable! :drool:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Love it! Too cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! Cute lil sardines!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

cute :]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy I hope they dont crush that little one one day -- that would be very tragic


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

...not to worry, she always 'floats' to the top!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

How sweet!

Deb Mc


----------

